# Best keybed on a budget?



## Samzy (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello folks!

So I have a decision to make and it's a tough one. Lot's of mixed information online and on the forums in regard to this subject.

I have decided to really put in time into learning music theory and most importantly learning piano, so I am looking for a piano with hammer action weighted keys. It's important to mention, that I produce music so midi functionality is important in general, but not a priority in context of learning. Although I do realize, that I might simply upgrade to something more serious when my skill and requirements evolve.

Here's the problem, my budget is very limited. 400 euros is currently top for me.Options that I have in this range in my country:

Studiologic SL88 studio - 388 eur

M-audio HAMMER 88 - 411 eur

Casio CDP-s100 - 375 eur

Korg B2 - 398 eur

Yamaha P-45 - 420 eur

Everything else like Roland fp-10 is already beyond my price range unfortunately.

So the question is, out of 5 mentioned, which one has the best keybed in your opinion? SL88 looks like a good choice for me personally due to midi functionality, because I will run it with my vst's a lot, but as I've mentioned before, it's not a priority. Priority is the best feeling keybed I can get.

Some might say that it doesn't really matter since I am a complete beginner and you might be right, but I still want to make the best choice that will last for couple of years.

Thanks!


----------



## Monkberry (Apr 14, 2021)

StudioLogic SL88 for the win. The midi functionality including aftertouch is far beyond the other choices and the Fatar TP100 keybed is decent. The Yamaha P45 and Korg B2 are basically student pianos with minimal MIDI functionality.


----------



## Samzy (Apr 14, 2021)

Yeah, at this point I'm torn between Hammer and SL88. And honestly leaning toward SL88 because it's cheaper. Also I've heard, that SL88 has much heavier keys and I like that, cause I have really big and heavy hands, so that might be better for me, but I don't really know what I am talking about here.


----------



## Paulogic (Apr 14, 2021)

On YT there is a guy showing the difference between the Studiologic SL88 Studio en SL88 Grand.
He puts coins on them to show the weight needed to press a key.

The Studio version needs more coins to go down, the same for all 88 keys.
The Grand version needs a few coins less to go down and is also graded : lesser coins the higher
note on the keyboard.
I'm still hesitating between those 2. The NI S88 MK2,which I bought has been returned the next day.
How much I loved the S61 MK2 version, I disliked the 88 version. But that is very personal of course.
I expected the keys to be more like the Kawai E-Piano I once had, but it is not even close.
(Ok, the Piano was more expensive but had a lot more too)
The Pianoman of the store said I would like the SL88 Grand but will provide a way of testing between
the 2 SL's. He already had a Studio version in the shop, which I liked playing and will have a Grand
version in the showroom somewhere next week so I can compare and choose...
I'm curious. I don't mind the joysticks or lesser functionality, I will be buying a Mixface anyway.
For pads I can still use my Mikro III


----------



## Paulogic (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh, didn't know that. I'll investigate somewhat further. Thanks !


----------



## Paulogic (Aug 10, 2021)

Finally got the PX-S1000 in stead of the 3000. Initially ordered the 3000 but
after more then 2 months waiting, I requested an update on delivery-date and
is seems it would have taken another few weeks. I was again in doubt of going
for the Studiologic SL Grand or the S1000 and choose the Casio. I like the keybed
better but this is of course a very personal impression. It will fit my Platform desk
so I can keep my mouse en pc keyb on top of the desk and add a Mixface later on.
Probably will sell my Machine Mikro MK3, because I don't use this at all.
Maybe add an extra small synth action controller to have mod and pitchbend wheels.
Will install everything somewhere end of the week, I suppose...


----------



## mjsalam (Aug 31, 2021)

Paulogic said:


> Finally got the PX-S1000 in stead of the 3000. Initially ordered the 3000 but
> after more then 2 months waiting, I requested an update on delivery-date and
> is seems it would have taken another few weeks. I was again in doubt of going
> for the Studiologic SL Grand or the S1000 and choose the Casio. I like the keybed
> ...


I am contemplating very much the same thing. I just returned a Hammer 88 which other than the size/shape I enjoyed the feel of very much. I'm now considering the SL88 Studio and the S1000. Smaller size/weight is definitely important to me but with no option to actually try out either of these I am looking for any input/experience. Thanks!


----------



## Paulogic (Aug 31, 2021)

See this link : Show my Desk to see the setup on my desk.

I already played on the S1000 for a couple of hours and didn't get painful wrists, which
I did when I tested the SL88 Grand. 
The feeling of the Privia is closer to the Kawai CA series piano I had years ago and I'm
quiet happy with this one. 
But as mentioned before, this is very personal.
Quality wise, the SL's felt as strong build as the Privia and even better then the NI or Arturia.
But again, feelings/impressions are also personal. So don't take this as any disregard to
both NI or Arturia. 
I really liked my S62 MK2 and also my Keylab I used as synth controllers, next to my Kawai.


----------



## theStyg (Aug 31, 2021)

3DC said:


> I think NI S88 MK2 has the same keybed as Studiologic SL. The Grand is butter smooth and on another level.


To be clear, the NI S88 MK2 has the same keybed as the SL88 Studio in that they're both non-graded. The SL88 Grand has the graded keybed, so it depends what you need. My main worry is that, while a piano-feel is nice, wouldn't they be more fatiguing? Is it worth it for most?


----------

